# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Pergola roof attachment.

## handyman123

Hello folks.  A newbie here asking for guidance.  Am planning a gable roof pergola to be attached to the fascia of the house. Using 140 x 45 rafters but by the time I cut out around the guttering to secure to the fascia, there is approx only 100mm of timber left.  Someone suggested making up metal brackets to be bolted to the underside of the rafter and then secured to the timber fascia.  While searching the net for some guidance, I came across a few pics that show the rafters attached to a bearer (?) sitting along the front of the guttering.  Couldn't see how this was attached to the fascia as there were no posts supporting this beam. Hope someone might be able to head me in the right direction. :Help2:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Google 'Pryda fascia support' or 'Pryda truss boot' and you'll be OK. 
You will have to get behind the fascia to see how it is attached to house roof rafters and then be prepared to augment to improve structural capacity....

----------


## handyman123

Thanks for the info "Silentbutdeadly".  I was also interested in exploring the other option of running a beam along the front of the guttering as per the attached pics.  Cannot find how to support the new beam without installing posts ans I wonder if that may make it harder in future for access if or when the guttering may need replacement.
All help greatly appreciated.

----------


## chuth77

Grab the book by Alan Stains - Decking and Pergolas. It gives you the various methods of attaching to the fascia, both steel and timber... 
The other option is a roof-extenda bracket. Google them... 
PM me if you'd like the Stains pages emailed...

----------


## handyman123

Thanks Chuth77.  I have the book but all the diagrams relate to flat roofs attached under the guttering.  (Unless the book I have is an old edition....2nd edition). I like the look of the pergolas in the previous photos with the bearer (?) running along the front of the guttering.  I have spent hours and hours on the net looking for books or related sites that may have some info but to no avail.  Appreciate your input. Will keep searching.  Many thanks....

----------


## chuth77

I'd be putting a simple ledger along the fascia, and then using pryda hangers to attach to the ledger... 
Simple & Effective...

----------


## president_ltd

if you want pics, i can post pics of what we did here. 
basically we removed the old guttering, took off about 2 rows of tiles from the roof & then put a new fascia board on which is essentially the ledger that the pergola trusses sit on. 
we created a new (sort-of) box gutter but in a v shape at the apex of the two ~30 degree roof lines (roof of gutter, roof of house). 
the new fascia is nice dressed hardwood, looks fantastic, new gutter is large, no chance of overflowing, and we reversed the direction of flow & made the drop a lot more angled than it used to be, so now there isn't an unsightly downpipe right near the (new) bifold doors. 
when i say "we" did it, what i actually mean is "we had a builder do it", messing with structural stuff like that, particularly the wind-loading was something i considered i needed the pros for.  
cheers.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Thanks for the info "Silentbutdeadly". I was also interested in exploring the other option of running a beam along the front of the guttering as per the attached pics. Cannot find how to support the new beam without installing posts ans I wonder if that may make it harder in future for access if or when the guttering may need replacement.
> All help greatly appreciated.

  You'll almost certainly have to replace the gutter and the fascia (much like President's builder did) to get a finish like the photos you attached. 
It isn't rocket science though it will need engineering approval so it will pay to have it professionally designed even if you do plan to do the job yourself......though the 'rules' may require you to retain the services of qualified tradespersons (eg roof plumber) in order to get certification ..

----------


## handyman123

Thank you to one and all for your input.  Might be getting a bit bigger than Ben Hur.  Might take the advise mentioned earlier and get someone in to check everything out properly just to ensure all is above board.  Really appreciate all your assistance folks. 
Kindest regards.......

----------

